
At the Expense of U.S. Tech, a European Star Is Born - RestlessMind
https://www.wsj.com/articles/at-the-expense-of-u-s-tech-a-european-star-is-born-1532729696
======
RestlessMind
Relevant sentence:

 _The sole practical consequence of the EU’s action would be to raise an
obstacle to this person’s discovery of the opportunities created by access to
the world through the mobile internet._

What would be the other practical consequences? That some magical OS will
appear to capture Android's market share? That Google Apps will somehow become
less awesome thus paving way to some magical competitor apps to gain market
share? That two-bit competitors like Foundem or Yelp with shitty services will
somehow find a way to win users?

Latest salvo by Vestager only ensures more regulatory barriers to everyone,
more hurdles for consumers at the low end of the market and a stunt by her to
further her political ambitions.

